# Swimming pools in Dubai



## mariashq (Jun 30, 2010)

*Olympic Size Swimming Pool in Dubai*

Hi! I am not a professional swimmer but I wish to practice and improve the only 3 strokes that i know of in a good, maintained, long swimming pool. Any idea where I could find them?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

There isnt an Olympic size one yet in Dubai. It is being built at the moment for the World Swimming Championships due to take place in December in DUbai. I guess they will probably put the water in the night before the event is due to start  so I suggest you go to a smaller pool for now to keep the rythm going and then investigate at the beginning of 2011 whether the new pool will be open to the public or not.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

There are a few 25m pools but they are mainly attached to schools and other sporting complexes.

I know the metropolitan hotel has a 25m pool where you can join the health club.


----------



## mhoussainy (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to Dubai and i want to go swimming, the hotel I'm staying at has a small swimming pool. I'm wondering what is the best hotel with a a relatively large pool and a nice pool side ambiance to go to (ambiance to suite a lady). I do not want to have a membership, pay and enter would be better.

Any ideas??

Thanks much guys.

Mona


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

There isn't large swimming pools in Dubai. Most swimming pools around are relatively smalls. 
The biggest one I know is in metropolitan hotel and is 25 m size. I doubt you can find larger pools, but in case you do, please let us know.
Good luck


----------



## mhoussainy (Aug 6, 2010)

Midos said:


> There isn't large swimming pools in Dubai. Most swimming pools around are relatively smalls.
> The biggest one I know is in metropolitan hotel and is 25 m size. I doubt you can find larger pools, but in case you do, please let us know.
> Good luck


Thanks much. Where is metropolitan located exactly and can I pay and enter without a membership?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

It is on Sheikh Zayed road facing Safa park. Not sure About entrance since my friend was staying there so we just went to his place and then to the pool. But usually you can use any hotel pool/beach facilities for 100-150 AED for full day . Call them to check


----------



## mhoussainy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Thanks*


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I think there is a 50 mtr pool at the Aviation Club in Garhoud next to the tennis centre. It is a club so I'm not sure if they do casual visits.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> I think there is a 50 mtr pool at the Aviation Club in Garhoud next to the tennis centre. It is a club so I'm not sure if they do casual visits.


I'm a member specifically for the pool. There's only 3 lanes available for doing lengths but surprisingly they never get busy. They don't do one off visits but they do 3 month memberships which you get discounted off a years if you decide to keep it on.

Only minus point is the smell of the food cooking from the IV around 6-7pm leaves you hankering for a burger and chips.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Long Swim*

My suggestion is to get a decent pair of swim goggles and a nose clip and hit the beach early morning or in the evening.........Jumeirah beach, behind Saga building. hardly anyone is ever there at the moment and they have showers to wash away the salt. The tide is shallow, you get a great swim and if you're lucky you may even get to see a small ray! - I'm down there every other day or so - it's fantastic! - However if you are not too keen on the sea, then please ignore me completely


----------

